# James I. Good



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

James Isaac Good, American Reformed minister and historian (1850 -- 1924) served as a pastor in Pennsylvania for 30 years and as a professor at Central Theological Seminary in Dayton, OH and as President of the General Synod of the Reformed Church in the United States. 

He is the author of _Famous Places of the Reformed Churches: a Religious Guidebook to Europe_; _Famous Women of the Reformed Church_ (see this excerpt on Anna Reinhardt from _Leben_); _Aid to the Heidelberg Catechism_; _The Origin of the Reformed Church in Germany_; _The History of the Reformed Church in Germany_; _Rambles Around Reformed Lands; History of the Reformed Church in the United States_; _History of the Reformed Church in the United States in the Nineteenth Century_; _History of the Swiss Reformed Church since the Reformation_; and _The Heidelberg Confession in its Newest Light_.


----------

